# Buying an axe. I need to 'axe' you guys and gals some questions.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok so Canadian Tire has a sale on axes right now. All my life I have only used a what I seem to figure is a Woodsman/Forester sized axe which is something like 22" in size and larger then a hatchet. 

I have some crap apple wide logs I would like to split and use that for smoking in a bbq but right now. The log discs are about 12" in diameter and about 1.5ft tall. What I would like to 'axe' is:

1. What length of an axe do I need?

2. What blade type? Wide, narrow, tall, etc??

3. What head weight should I go with? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My preference would be for a splitting maul, but, in axes, a full size one, about 5 lbs., handle around 28"to 32". something like this http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow.../Yardworks+Fibreglass+Axe,+5lbs.jsp?locale=en . you can than split or chop.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Bill. I am very new to the world of axes. I own the following:

Collins axe
Fisker 14" hatchet (X17 I think is what they call it now. I got the new models)
Eastwing camp/hatchet (almost fits i n the pocket. I think 8")

I just got back riding home and man...I can feel that extra 6lbs on the legs when I was going up the hills.

I ended up getting this http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...l+with+Fibreglass+Handle,+6-lbs.jsp?locale=en

I figure this will do most of the initial crack/splitting of the wood then allowing for the other axes or knife to baton or split it down smaller.

Speaking of splitting wood I saw some great videos on fast wood splitting on youtube I thought I would share with you all.





 - tire method (or you can use bungee cords)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check this website

http://www.warriorsandwonders.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

sig said:


> check this website
> 
> http://www.warriorsandwonders.com/


Thanks for the link Sig. The pricing on the stuff seems a bit too expensive for me. Tho some nice gucci kit on that site.

Anyone with any experience witht he Cold Steel compact axes? Like not the crazy spiked end ones but more utility use like a cutting end and a blunt end for hammering (wood or pegs and not concreate)..


----------

